# Motobecane Immortal Pro



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I’m interested to get some feedback on the Motobecane Immortal Pro. I bought a Motobecane titanium bike 7 years ago and, in general, have been very pleased with it. How do the carbon models compare to other brands? The $1500 is a bit above what I had hoped to spend but I can’t find my size in the 105 iterations. I got the 53 for the titanium and it’s a touch big so it looks like the 52 would be the way to go for the Immortal.

Save Up To 60% Off Shimano Ultegra Carbon Road Bikes- Motobecane Immortal Carbon


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I bought it and just got it back from the bike shop where it was assembled. I'll post again after I've done a few rides. The 52 definitely was the right size.


----------



## bmm32005 (Jul 22, 2018)

I just bought an Le Champion CF, SL Ultegra Di2. I'm 5'9" and bought the 54. Got about 400 miles on it so far and the only issue I've had were a flat tire. Got the burnt orange. Changed out the seat and bought Ultegra pedals. The bike is terrific. Great ride very comfy and I would recommend it.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

This will actually be my wet weather bike but I didn't want my first ride to be in the wet in case there were any unexpected issues. I had to wait five days to ride it given all the recent rain but I've now done two dry rides so I can give some feedback.

Overall, I'm very pleased. This is my first carbon bike and the power transfer is really good. I'm mostly happy with its cornering ability as well. The front felt a little twitchy a couple of times but I think that is just still me getting used to the bike. It's also my first compact geared bike so that's a little different as well. For $1500, there's no question it was a great deal. I love how with each pedal stroke there is a noticeable acceleration. 

My only complaint is that the water bottle holder that is upright hits against my left calf occasionally when I'm seated and pedaling hard. It may have nothing to do with the bike itself but rather the particular water bottle cage. The front brake also isn't smooth when I apply it but stutters a bit. This may go away with use. I still have good braking action so it's not worrying me much.


----------

